# Offshore programmers



## UnConundrum (Mar 21, 2011)

I know there's a few techies here... I was wondering if anyone has any experience in hiring offshore help? I find myself in a position where I need help but can't afford the local going rate. While I would much prefer to hire local, the price difference is sufficient to kill the project (possibly a factor of 4 or more).


----------



## l r harner (Mar 21, 2011)

dependig on what needs do and with what code i might know ppl that could do the work 
what is the time line


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 22, 2011)

It's an ongoing project Butch. I've had 2 guys working on it since 1999. It's probably close to a punch list as it ever will be, until we decide to rewrite again.


----------

